# Canine Caviar Wild Ocean



## Ladysmom

Anyone ever tried Canine Caviar Wild Ocean? I switched Bailey to CC a few months ago and he has done really well. I like to rotate through the different varieties and just tried Wild Ocean for the first time.

When I opened the bag I was shocked at the size and shape of the kibble. Their other varieties are round and similar in size to Fromm. This kibble was tiny and shaped just like cat food. I actually checked the bag to make sure it was correct and it is clearly labeled dog food.

I made the mistake of feeding it to Bailey anyway. It triggered another bout of colitis. :smpullhair:

The first picture is of the Wild Ocean I have here. The next two pictures I found posted on Yorkie Talk in a thread discussing the size of Canine Caviar. They are obviously very different than what I have here.

I contacted Chewy.com and they have been very helpful. They are sending me a new bag for free and contacting the company. Of course, Bailey is still sick and we are in the middle of a big (for NC) snow storm and I can't get him to the vet.

If anyone has tried this formula I would love to know what their kibble looked like. I think my bag was mislabeled and is cat food, but I have nothing to compare it to since it is my first bag of Wild Ocean.


----------



## Snowbody

OMG Marj. How terrible. Poor Bailey. Does sound like this was a mislabeling and should call for a recall on the manufacturers part because of mislabeling. YOu're so astute that you would pick up on it while others wouldn't.


----------



## Ladysmom

Snowbody said:


> OMG Marj. How terrible. Poor Bailey. Does sound like this was a mislabeling and should call for a recall on the manufacturers part because of mislabeling. YOu're so astute that you would pick up on it while others wouldn't.


Not sure how astute I am, but I have had cats and dogs my whole life and know what cat kibble looks like. 

Hopefully Canine Caviar will get back to Chewy asap. Cat food is much richer than dog food so dogs with sensitive tummies like Bailey might not be able to handle it.


----------



## shellbeme

Wow that doesn't look like what we had-but it's been a while since we used it. It does indeed remind me of cat kibble.


----------



## maltese manica

*This is all I could find of the cat kibble*

This is the cat formula from canine caviar


----------



## shellbeme

You know, I could be mistaken but I thought I had heard about issues with mis packaged product in the past for Canine Caviar. I don't think they do their own packaging?


----------



## Ladysmom

maltese manica said:


> This is the cat formula from canine caviar


That looks exactly like what I have here! Three "points" on the kibble.

Of course, my bag says "Canine Caviar", not Feline Caviar!

My Siamese Lily thinks it's cat food also. She gobbled it up and would NEVER ordinarily eat dog food!


----------



## Ladysmom

shellbeme said:


> You know, I could be mistaken but I thought I had heard about issues with mis packaged product in the past for Canine Caviar. I don't think they do their own packaging?


Shelly, you are absolutely right! And is is recent, too. I was not aware of this before you brought it up.

Topic: Canine Caviar Large Breed Labeling Error


----------



## Furbabies mom

That does look exactly like cat food! I'd be upset!!! Hope Bailey feels better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom

Furbabies mom said:


> That does look exactly like cat food! I'd be upset!!! Hope Bailey feels better soon.


Thank you, Deborah. Bailey is feeling much better now, thank goodness. I learned with Lady the importance of having a very complete first aid kit on hand. I was able to give him some Immodium since I couldn't get to the vet because of the snow storm. He's hungry now and since I also always keep Gerber chicken sticks on hand, I had those to feed him. So far, so good. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## maggieh

Marj -glad Bailey is doing better! I keep Phytomucil powder on hand for emergencies like this.


----------



## mysugarbears

Marj, i'm so happy to hear that Bailey is feeling much better.  

I just started feeding Luna the Feline Caviar to mix with her wet food and that's definitely the cat food. I hope that Canine Caviar gets things straightened out and luckily it wasn't more serious with Bailey.


----------



## Ladysmom

mysugarbears said:


> Marj, i'm so happy to hear that Bailey is feeling much better.
> 
> I just started feeding Luna the Feline Caviar to mix with her wet food and that's definitely the cat food. I hope that Canine Caviar gets things straightened out and luckily it wasn't more serious with Bailey.


I hope Canine Caviar takes this seriously. Obviously only one bag wasn't mistakenly filled with cat food. It is probably an entire lot that is out on the marketplace now. Cat food can not only trigger colitis, it can also trigger pancreatitis which can be life threatening. I dodged a bullet, but somelse's dog might not be so lucky.

The fact that this is the second time in six months that CC has mislabeled a bag is very scary. Bailey is doing so well on it, but I may have to rethink feeding it.


----------



## Ann Mother

Poor dog.. I hope he is taking fluids well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss

Marj, do you know if CC has any other kinds affected? I ordered venison for my 2 to be delivered in the US when I arrive, but have no idea how it is supposed to look. I was told by someone on SM that the pieces would be small enough for Lisi's tiny teeth & hope that is true---I am tired of cutting up the pieces she gets here (not CC).
The pieces you showed look just like the RC canine small bite here---which a friend uses.


----------



## shellbeme

We have a bag of the wild whatever sitting on my dog food shelf right now that has yet to be opened up. I do love this kibble-its one of my favorites, so I do hope they take this seriously.


----------



## maltese manica

I feed mine the canine caviar lamb or sometimes the venison, I never had trouble with them! Glad to hear that all is ok!


----------



## Ladysmom

Poor Bailey took a turn for the worse last night. He started having diarrhea again and I was up most of the night with him. I am just so worried as it is snowing again here in NC and the snow will be followed up with a major (possibly "catastrophic" ice storm tonight). The governor has declared a state of emergency. Even if I could get out, no vets are open. Everything is shut down here.

At 2:30 last night (after I had just shampooed poor Bailey's back end again) I got an email back from Chewy saying they had finally gotten a response from Canine Caviar:

* Chewy 6 *
 FEB 12, 2014 | 12:34AM EST
*Hi Marjorie,*

*I contacted Canine Caviar for you and the food you received should be dog food. Canine Caviar said that there has not been any changes made to the actual formula, but the size and shape of the kibble has changed. The previous sizes were comparable to the size of an eraser tip off of a pencil, now the size would be a disk shape about 1/2 an inch or so in diameter.*

I emailed Chewy right back and attached the picture of the kibble again, pointing out that what I received was *NOT* disk shaped!

Chewy finally understands what I have been trying to tell them. I got this response back:

* Chewy 10 *
 FEB 12, 2014 | 04:31AM EST
*Hi Marjorie,

I am so terribly sorry! You are absolutely correct, that is cat food. I will be contacting Canine Caviar again this morning to inform them that they have bagged cat food in bags labeled as dog food. Could you possibly email me back with the lot number and batch number that is located on the bag so I can make them aware as to the batch they will need to most likely recall. Also if you would like to further contact them I have placed there information below.

Once again I am so deeply sorry that this has happened. My Terrier had Pancreatitis so I know how stressful and painful it can be to watch them be so sick. We are all pet parents here at Chewy so something like this upsets us all just knowing that a fellow fur-ball has gotten so sick. We will do everything in our power to right this wrong. 

Canine Caviar is available Monday through Friday 7:30am-4:30pm Pacific Standard Time. Their number is (800) 392-7898 and you can also email their support team at [email protected].

If you ever need anything, please feel free to give us a bark - we are here to lend a helping paw 24/7!

Have a tail wagging day!

Chloe
Customer Service
Chewy.com

*For those of you with a new bag of Canine Caviar, inspect it very carefully. Eating cat food can make some dogs very sick like my poor Bailey.

From PetMD:

"More than anything else, cat food-eating dogs tend towards the obese and suffer more gastrointestinal ailments than others. Diarrhea, vomiting and even pancreatitis (which can be life-threatening) are possible outcomes for either short- or long-term feeding of cat food to dogs."

Why dog food is not for cats...and vice versa | petMD

Here is the information about my bag:


Canine Caviar Holistic Wild Ocean
Grain Free ALS Dinner
Holistic Dog Food
4.4 lbs.
SKU # 74555 90233


----------



## SammieMom

Just seeing this Marj!! Oh my goodness! I am SO sorry! Fromm fish kibble was shaped kinda like a cat food to me. At least it was last year. We only used it once but now I'm wondering about it?  

You poor thing, and after you got Baileys diet/colitis bout a while back straightened out then to have something like this happen is awful. :angry: And to have a storm on top of it. :smilie_tischkante: Thank goodness your so good with health issues and have your emerg kit on hand. 

Praying Bailey improves for you...:wub:


----------



## sdubose

Good Grief!!! I hope Bailey feels better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom

Still no word back from Canine Caviar. I am living a nightmare as best case is that maybe Saturday the ER vets will be able to open. Bailey still has diarrhea and no appetite and I am terrified he will dehydrate before I can get him to a vet.


----------



## SammieMom

Ladysmom said:


> Still no word back from Canine Caviar. I am living a nightmare as best case is that maybe Saturday the ER vets will be able to open. Bailey still has diarrhea and no appetite and I am terrified he will dehydrate before I can get him to a vet.


Oh Marj---Praying for your Bailey. rayer:rayer: maybe he will eat in am. Is he not drinking at all, can you use a syringe? I feel so bad for you both tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## elly

Good thoughts for Bailey. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## mysugarbears

Oh no Marj, poor Bailey and poor you! I can't believe that Canine Caviar hasn't gotten back to you or to Chewy.com. 

Can you email a vet as to what to do to help Bailey since you can't get him to the vet because of the weather? Are you able to syringe some water or maybe watered down chicken broth into him? 

Saying prayers that Bailey starts to feel better and stays feeling better. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb

Oh dear, just now seeing this, Marj....we already have 5" of snow at my house, and more expected...I know you must be so worried for little Bailey... I think the most important thing to do right now is to keep him hydrated as already suggested like using a syringe or plastic dropper...do you have any pepto bismol? I read that it is safe to give...in your situation, it may help calm things down until you can get him to a vet...just a suggestion...hang in there...((hugs))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, no Marj. I am just seeing this. I feel so bad for you and Bailey.

Do you think Dr. Jamie could give you some advice as to what to do?

What a nightmare with this weather and not being about to reach a vet in your area. 

I am saying prayers things will calm down for Bailey. I will be checking in for updates.

Hugs


----------



## maggieh

Marj - I know you know this, but don't forget to syringe water into his mouth to help with hydration. 

At this lint I would be pushing water and not worrying about food. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Ladysmom

Thank you to everyone for your concern. I am syringing water although I'm not sure how much is actually going down. Bailey is not the patient my Lady was!


----------



## hoaloha

Oh my goodness  I can't believe such a horrible mistake in labeling can occur. It's unacceptable. I'm so sorry to hear that Bailey is still having tummy troubles. I hope you can speak to his vet first thing in the morning. Syringe some water and check his mouth/gums to make sure it's still nice and pink/moist. Keep us posted...


----------



## Ann Mother

How miserable for both of you. Well sounds as if he is not listless that's good. Call your vet the answering machine should give you an emergency number I know mine does. You don't have a emergency animal hospital near? The trouble is these dogs are small & giving them medication even OVC ones is hard to determine the correct dosage. I know weather maybe a issue if nothing else call one of the 24 hour animal hospitals. They will give you good advice. Or correct dose for OVC medication for small dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom

Ladysmom said:


> Thank you to everyone for your concern. I am syringing water although I'm not sure how much is actually going down. Bailey is not the patient my Lady was!


Checking in on Bailey :innocent: before I head out. How is the diareah now? 

I know what you mean---Penny is NOT the patient Sammie is. He'll let me doing almost anything. Her, not as easy.


----------



## shellbeme

Any word from them yet?


----------



## aprilb

Just checking in on you and Bailey...I hope he is better this morning..


----------



## Ladysmom

hoaloha said:


> Oh my goodness  I can't believe such a horrible mistake in labeling can occur. It's unacceptable. I'm so sorry to hear that Bailey is still having tummy troubles. I hope you can speak to his vet first thing in the morning. Syringe some water and check his mouth/gums to make sure it's still nice and pink/moist. Keep us posted...





Ann Mother said:


> How miserable for both of you. Well sounds as if he is not listless that's good. Call your vet the answering machine should give you an emergency number I know mine does. You don't have a emergency animal hospital near? The trouble is these dogs are small & giving them medication even OVC ones is hard to determine the correct dosage. I know weather maybe a issue if nothing else call one of the 24 hour animal hospitals. They will give you good advice. Or correct dose for OVC medication for small dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bailey is much better this morning! I have a wonderful Facebook friend who shows Maltese and is also a vet tech so she helped me last night.

The Governor declared a state of emergency here in North Carolina so no vets are available. It's been snowing for three days now. Everything is closed, doctors, vets. Roads are impassable. When you call my vet's office after hours the answering machine just tells you to call the ER vet clinic 20 minutes away, but it is closed, too.

We are supposed to get more snow and ice this afternoon before it is all over.

But thank goodness Bailey seems to be better!


----------



## pippersmom

Wow a mistake like that is totally unacceptable. Thats just carelessness. I wonder how many other bags are out there. I'm glad to hear Bailey is feeling better today.


----------



## Maglily

I'm sorry Bailey has been so sick, I didn't read your post at first. I hope he continues to do well today. 

Here when you call the ER line or leave a message with the vets answering service the on call vet will call you back right away and talk you through the problem (and if needed then the vet visit).


----------



## eiksaa

Marj, I'm glad Bailey is feeling better. I saw CC replied on your Facebook post. Let us know how it goes. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ladysmom

pippersmom said:


> Wow a mistake like that is totally unacceptable. Thats just carelessness. I wonder how many other bags are out there. I'm glad to hear Bailey is feeling better today.


The whole lot needs to be recalled immediately, but so far Canine Caviar has done nothing. :angry:

It is unconscionable that they continue to put dogs at risk!

*Dogs that eat cat food could end up with liver, kidney and/or pancreatic problems because cat foods are too high in protein and fat for dogs to properly metabolize. 

*Read Labels | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.


----------



## Maglily

Ladysmom said:


> The whole lot needs to be recalled immediately, but so far Canine Caviar has done nothing. :angry:
> 
> It is unconscionable that they continue to put dogs at risk!
> 
> *Dogs that eat cat food could end up with liver, kidney and/or pancreatic problems because cat foods are too high in protein and fat for dogs to properly metabolize. *
> 
> Read Labels | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.


 

Marj is this an option...to report at this site? I've just done a quick look but I'm not sure this is the correct route to take or if there's another agency that is the right option.
How to Report a Pet Food Complaint


----------



## Maglily

oops double post.


----------



## Ladysmom

eiksaa said:


> Marj, I'm glad Bailey is feeling better. I saw CC replied on your Facebook post. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I can't find my post on their website. I thought they had removed it. Can you take a screen print?


----------



## eiksaa

Ladysmom said:


> I can't find my post on their website. I thought they had removed it. Can you take a screen print?



Oh my, you're right. I can't find the comment or post anymore. I saw it when Sue shared it on FB. They commented with an email for who you should contact (someone lady within the company) but I don't see it anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ladysmom

eiksaa said:


> Oh my, you're right. I can't find the comment or post anymore. I saw it when Sue shared it on FB. They commented with an email for who you should contact (someone lady within the company) but I don't see it anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


They are in full blown damage control and just removing posts rather than handling this situation.

I just heard back from Chewy.com and they have still not received a response to the email they sent CC over 24 hours ago.


----------



## eiksaa

Ladysmom said:


> They are in full blown damage control and just removing posts rather than handling this situation.
> 
> I just heard back from Chewy.com and they have still not received a response to the email they sent CC over 24 hours ago.



I wonder if their social media person responded to the post honestly (by giving you contact info) then was asked by the bosses to delete the post. I don't get why reply at all if you're gonna delete it. 

They are failing at this right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ladysmom

eiksaa said:


> I wonder if their social media person responded to the post honestly (by giving you contact info) then was asked by the bosses to delete the post. I don't get why reply at all if you're gonna delete it.
> 
> They are failing at this right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Exactly. They should have gotten out in front of this right away and recalled the entire lot. With the number of pet food recalls these days, people are getting used to it so it might not have damaged the company too much. By not dealing with it and the potential of more dogs getting sick and worse, they will destroy their reputation and the company will fail. 

I didn't see their reply with contact information since they deleted my post. Another stupid move by a company who obviously has no clue how to deal with this scenario.


----------



## hoaloha

Ladysmom said:


> Exactly. They should have gotten out in front of this right away and recalled the entire lot. With the number of pet food recalls these days, people are getting used to it so it might not have damaged the company too much. By not dealing with it and the potential of more dogs getting sick and worse, they will destroy their reputation and the company will fail.
> 
> I didn't see their reply with contact information since they deleted my post. Another stupid move by a company who obviously has no clue how to deal with this scenario.




Agreed. Canine caviar is off the list of foods I would ever give to my pups. I can handle a mistake maybe, but how they are dealing with this so poorly speaks volumes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb

I am so Bailey is better!:chili:I know you must be relieved! Isn't this winter storm something?! We now have 10 inches of snow at my house...no one is going anywhere...


----------



## SammieMom

Marj---Got a feeling there is a lot of mislabeled "cat food" out there :w00t: and they are trying to figure out how to avoid a recall. When they said your bag was an "isolated incident" I had a feeling they were going to remove all your warning posts from their website. You would think CC would really be concerned about customers feeding cat food to small dogs with health issues esp. :angry: I wonder ? chewy.com will do. 

So happy he's better today, whew!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom

We lost power here for six hours and Bailey still has diarrhea so I have been MIA.

Canine Caviar posted this on their Facebook page in response to someone asking what happened to my posts. They never "connected" with me or contacted me as they claim!

And they claim this is an isolated incident? I am sure the entire lot was mislabeled as they certainly don't hand pack each bag individually. 

And how would they know only one bag was involved unless they recalled the whole lot and checked them?

Is saying that cat food only has a little more and fat than dog food supposed to assure people that their error won't harm anyone's dog? Cat food can cause both colitis and pancreatitis!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Ladysmom said:


> We lost power here for six hours and Bailey still has diarrhea so I have been MIA.
> 
> Canine Caviar posted this on their Facebook page in response to someone asking what happened to my posts. They never "connected" with me or contacted me as they claim!
> 
> And they claim this is an isolated incident? I am sure the entire lot was mislabeled as they certainly don't hand pack each bag individually.
> 
> And how would they know only one bag was involved unless they recalled the whole lot and checked them?
> 
> Is saying that cat food only has a little more and fat than dog food supposed to assure people that their error won't harm anyone's dog? Cat food can cause both colitis and pancreatitis!


I can't read the print on the above.

If you think it would help ... I am sure we could write something on the Canine Caviar FB page ... about a friend's dog who became very sick because the food was mislabeled ... and, it was cat food instead of dog food. 

It would be interesting to see if they remove additional posts, too. But, I wouldn't post anything unless you think it's a good idea. 

I hope Bailey is okay ... I don't like hearing he still has diarrhea. I will continue prayers for your sweet boy and check in for updates. I am so sorry you and Bailey are going through this, Marj.


----------



## hoaloha

Ladysmom said:


> We lost power here for six hours and Bailey still has diarrhea so I have been MIA.
> 
> Canine Caviar posted this on their Facebook page in response to someone asking what happened to my posts. They never "connected" with me or contacted me as they claim!
> 
> And they claim this is an isolated incident? I am sure the entire lot was mislabeled as they certainly don't hand pack each bag individually.
> 
> And how would they know only one bag was involved unless they recalled the whole lot and checked them?
> 
> Is saying that cat food only has a little more and fat than dog food supposed to assure people that their error won't harm anyone's dog? Cat food can cause both colitis and pancreatitis!



That's just awful, irresponsible and misleading. How does just one package get mislabeled? Poor Bailey and Marj for having to go through this. Extra fat and protein can be enough to cause pancreatitis and food intolerance. It's not a benign issue. P




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa

Ladysmom said:


> We lost power here for six hours and Bailey still has diarrhea so I have been MIA.
> 
> Canine Caviar posted this on their Facebook page in response to someone asking what happened to my posts. They never "connected" with me or contacted me as they claim!
> 
> And they claim this is an isolated incident? I am sure the entire lot was mislabeled as they certainly don't hand pack each bag individually.
> 
> And how would they know only one bag was involved unless they recalled the whole lot and checked them?
> 
> Is saying that cat food only has a little more and fat than dog food supposed to assure people that their error won't harm anyone's dog? Cat food can cause both colitis and pancreatitis!



This is a lie! If they are counting their comment as a response it's a lie since they deleted it. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic

What a scandal! Wow. Irresponsible and they couldn't care less.


----------



## Ladysmom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I can't read the print on the above.
> 
> If you think it would help ... I am sure we could write something on the Canine Caviar FB page ... about a friend's dog who became very sick because the food was mislabeled ... and, it was cat food instead of dog food.
> 
> It would be interesting to see if they remove additional posts, too. But, I wouldn't post anything unless you think it's a good idea.
> 
> I hope Bailey is okay ... I don't like hearing he still has diarrhea. I will continue prayers for your sweet boy and check in for updates. I am so sorry you and Bailey are going through this, Marj.


Marie, other people are posting on their Facebook page. I posted again, too. I attached a screen shot. If you click the picture it will get larger. 

I am just sick over this. Bailey will recover, but what if the next dog gets pancreatitis and dies? I just want them to do the responsible thing and recall the entire lot to be safe.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Ladysmom said:


> Marie, other people are posting on their Facebook page. I posted again, too. I attached a screen shot. If you click the picture it will get larger.
> 
> I am just sick over this. Bailey will recover, but what if the next dog gets pancreatitis and dies? I just want them to do the responsible thing and recall the entire lot to be safe.


Marj, I just shared on my FB page.

I hope you and Bailey get some restful sleep tonight. I know it must be hard to do so with Bailey not feeling up to par and the weather not helping.


----------



## shellbeme

If CC hasn't e mailed you directly, I assume by saying 'connected' they mean that they have contacted you via Chewy. Have they provided you a customer service number anywhere? Have you checked their website for one?


----------



## aprilb

I have also passed along your information, Marj...I agree that the CC Wild Ocean should be recalled...as they say, we are "going viral"!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom

aprilb said:


> I have also passed along your information, Marj...I agree that the CC Wild Ocean should be recalled...as they say, we are "going viral"!:thumbsup:


I posted this on their Facebook page last night. They removed the picture of the cat food, but left the picture of the bag. They asked me to message them about an hour ago, which I did. I also sent them copies of the emails from Chewy referencing their contact with CC. I can't believe they claim to not know where the bag was purchased! Chewy.com notified them of the problem on 2/11!

Why they never acted upon their error and forced this to "go viral" is beyond me. It's not their mistake, but the way they have handled it that will destroy the company's reputation. I will certainly not purchase their food again. They have lost my trust.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Marj I don't know how I missed this. Dealing with my own stuff I guess. I'm so sorry. How is Bailey doing?

I really hate to hear this about Canine Caviar because I was seriously considering bringing it in for some of those dogs and cats that need specialty diets. Seriously it is such a better option than some others.... *sigh* Don't know what to do now.

I hope Bailey is doing better and there will be no lasting repercussions.


----------



## Snowbody

Marj - I hadn't been on SM until last night for the most part but was keeping up on FB. Yes, I posted bringing people's attention to it and your post on CC and then it was gone when I went back to look at it. 

I know that companies are very squirrelly about issuing recalls. As you know my son has life threatening food allergies. When he was 10 he drank a bottled smoothie manufactured by a very well known (for healthy foods) small company. It only said fruit in the ingredients. When he started to have a serious allergic reaction including hives the size of small saucers and we spent 6 hours in the ER I contacted them. Luckily his throat didn't close up. The company finally admitted that it used a very small amount of milk protein as a stabilizer. Well it was enough to throw my son into a bad reaction. They refused to have a recall. I was just worried that if my 10 year old had such a reaction I was petrified an even younger child could go into anaphylaxis. I didn't want to sue, I didn't want anything from them. Just to make sure other kids would be safe. Finally when I contacted the top food allergists I knew and they went through governmental contacts to put pressure on the company, they pull the product. 

Keep after them and see if you can get a local tv reporter in your area to go after them. Then they have to do something or look like idiots when they're contacted by the media. Many local stations have investigative units looking for stories. In my case they were withholding info about ingredients; in yours it was a production mistake but own up and do something.


----------



## shellbeme

Has it gone viral? I have only seen the post on the canine caviar page. I don't know about the rest of you, but with so few companies I can trust anymore I'm not in a hurry to take another one down. I kinda get the feeling that there has been some miscommunication going on.

I don't know what happened to the original post-I'm almost wondering if it has not been deleted but been hidden until the appropriate people can review it? 

Have you contacted Canine Caviar directly, besides their facebook page? I see the customer service rep trying to reach out to you but I can't tell if you have reached back because all I'm seeing is more angry posts. She offered earlier today to give her number to you but asked that you message her. I don't think the people who need to see what is going on have seen what is going on.

When chewy contacts Canine Caviar it's going to go into some kind of company system which is not going to be nearly as effective as you contacting them directly. It is also now the weekend and at least for some, an extended one.

I realize how urgent and scary the situation is, especially with you being trapped inside with the weather and not able to get a vet, but overall I think there is a little hysteria going on with some of this. 

Editing to add that I in no way mean to trivialize your situation Marj. I realize what I said might come off as offensive and I in no way mean it like that.


----------



## edelweiss

I would have to say that personally I don't think the Venison canned Canine Caviar is nearly as nice as the venison I get in Europe. I ordered 12 cans & there is nothing wrong w. it, but it doesn't have nice chunks of meat the way mine usually does, nor does it smell as nice. It seems more processed.
I do like the size of the kibble, and the pups like both of them. We have only used it for 2 days but so far we have had no digestive issues w/the change-over.


----------



## Ladysmom

shellbeme said:


> Has it gone viral? I have only seen the post on the canine caviar page. I don't know about the rest of you, but with so few companies I can trust anymore I'm not in a hurry to take another one down. I kinda get the feeling that there has been some miscommunication going on.
> 
> I don't know what happened to the original post-I'm almost wondering if it has not been deleted but been hidden until the appropriate people can review it?
> 
> Have you contacted Canine Caviar directly, besides their facebook page? I see the customer service rep trying to reach out to you but I can't tell if you have reached back because all I'm seeing is more angry posts. She offered earlier today to give her number to you but asked that you message her. I don't think the people who need to see what is going on have seen what is going on.
> 
> When chewy contacts Canine Caviar it's going to go into some kind of company system which is not going to be nearly as effective as you contacting them directly. It is also now the weekend and at least for some, an extended one.
> 
> I realize how urgent and scary the situation is, especially with you being trapped inside with the weather and not able to get a vet, but overall I think there is a little hysteria going on with some of this.
> 
> Editing to add that I in no way mean to trivialize your situation Marj. I realize what I said might come off as offensive and I in no way mean it like that.


Canine Caviar's Facebook page administrator messaged me this morning and informed me that the matter had been forwarded to their corporate office. I gave him my email address, and finally received an email from them about an hour ago. It was not helpful. They told me that Chewy.com had never informed them of the problem when I have emails to the contrary. Then they gave me some contact phone numbers and said they hoped Bailey was feeling better.

I replied immediately with the entire chronology starting with the email I sent Chewy.com on 2/10 * before Bailey even got sick* informing them that I thought I got cat kibble in my dog food bag. 

I attached the photographs again and once again gave them the lot/batch information from the bag. Then I urged them to recall the lot to protect the health of their pet customers.

There really is nothing more I can do with the company directly. They are aware of their error, have all the facts from me supported by pictures and emails. They need to handle it from here.


----------



## Ladysmom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Marj I don't know how I missed this. Dealing with my own stuff I guess. I'm so sorry. How is Bailey doing?
> 
> I really hate to hear this about Canine Caviar because I was seriously considering bringing it in for some of those dogs and cats that need specialty diets. Seriously it is such a better option than some others.... *sigh* Don't know what to do now.
> 
> I hope Bailey is doing better and there will be no lasting repercussions.


Thanks, Crystal. Bailey is feeling much better today! Thank goodness my vet gave me a supply of Metro to keep on hand just in case Bailey got colitis on a weekend or evening when they were closed. I know your Jett has had colitis also and how scary it is.

I did some internet research on Canine Caviar today and found out that they have had one previous recall:
[FONT=&quot]
Melamine contaminated Pet Foods - 2007 Recall List - detail page

If you scroll down to the Comments, it looks like other people have had problems with Canine Caviar and poor customer service.

Topic: PET OWNERS BEWARE OF CANINE CAVIAR DOG FOOD
[/FONT]


----------



## SammieMom

Just thinking about unknowingly giving my dogs a bowl of cat food makes me cringe. Poor Marj & Bailey. Mine would woof it down and be sick for days. Sammie got stomach issues once just from few too-rich treats. 

Since its packaged by bulk machines (no one touches pet foods) every bag from that lot is potentially cat food. And could it have gotten into other bags than the "Wild Ocean"? So even if precautionary; a recall is the right thing to do regardless the loss. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom

SammieMom said:


> Just thinking about unknowingly giving my dogs a bowl of cat food makes me cringe. Poor Marj & Bailey. Mine would woof it down and be sick for days. Sammie got stomach issues once just from few too-rich treats.
> 
> Since its packaged by bulk machines (no one touches pet foods) every bag from that lot is potentially cat food. And could it have gotten into other bags than the "Wild Ocean"? So even if precautionary; a recall is the right thing to do regardless the loss. :thumbsup:


I feel the same way, Kandis. I am lucky that Bailey "only" got colitis. The higher fat content in cat food can also trigger pancreatitis. A co-worker's Scottie died from pancreatitis. Treatment for pancreatitis requires hospitalization with IV therapy. It can run into the thousands especially if an ER vet is involved.

Packaging cat food in bags labeled dog food is a very serious error. There are bags from this lot in warehouses and store shelves right now. They need to be recalled now before another dog gets sick. After that the company can investigate how it happened, do damage control and public relations.


----------



## eiksaa

I think we were all hoping for more active action from CC. 

When The Honest kitchen heard one of their parsley suppliers might have had a salmonella issue they recalled all lots where they had used that parsley. No dogs were even sick but that's the sign of a good, responsible company to me. 

If Marj can't see her own post, it's deleted. Whether temporarily (pending review) or permanently, it's still wrong. 

Just disappointed at their passive involvement. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ladysmom

eiksaa said:


> I think we were all hoping for more active action from CC.
> 
> When The Honest kitchen heard one of their parsley suppliers might have had a salmonella issue they recalled all lots where they had used that parsley. No dogs were even sick but that's the sign of a good, responsible company to me.
> 
> If Marj can't see her own post, it's deleted. Whether temporarily (pending review) or permanently, it's still wrong.
> 
> Just disappointed at their passive involvement.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


A representative from Canine Caviar did email me this evening. He requested a date stamp in addition to the information I already provided. When I examined the bag for the date stamp I couldn't find one. I also realized that most of the bag is not written in English. Not a European language either. Some of it looks like Chinese, some like Arabic to me, but I am no expert. Maybe someone else recognizes it?

Something is just off with this whole situation. Why would a pet food made in the USA be written in foreign languages?

I have forwarded all the pictures to Canine Caviar.


----------



## pammy4501

Counterfeit dog food? Perhaps the supplier found a cheap source?


----------



## Ladysmom

pammy4501 said:


> Counterfeit dog food? Perhaps the supplier found a cheap source?


I thought of that, but decided I had an over active imagination!

I have never seen pet food bags written in foreign languages before. Sometimes I find French or Spanish on a package of human food.

I can't even Google it to find out what languages as I don't have the symbols on my keypad. It honestly looks mostly Asian and Middle Eastern.....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

pammy4501 said:


> Counterfeit dog food? Perhaps the supplier found a cheap source?


Good questions!


----------



## maggieh

It does seem like either a "knock off or something intended for overseas that got into the US distribution channel. Either is unacceptable, especially their response to the whole situation.

It also makes you wonder exactly where chewy sourced it from.


----------



## edelweiss

Marj, I just looked at my bag & it is ALL in English---it is sourced from Chewy also.


----------



## eiksaa

Wow, that's bad if it's not real CC. That looks like Mandarin/Kanji, Korean and Hebrew. Not sure what that 4th one is bottom right. Maybe Greek? 

So glad CC got back to you. Hope they can get to the bottom of this. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ladysmom

maggieh said:


> It does seem like either a "knock off or something intended for overseas that got into the US distribution channel. Either is unacceptable, especially their response to the whole situation.
> 
> It also makes you wonder exactly where chewy sourced it from.





edelweiss said:


> Marj, I just looked at my bag & it is ALL in English---it is sourced from Chewy also.


The representative of Canine Caviar told me last night that all the bags are printed in multiple languages because the bags would be too expensive to produce in different languages for different countries. :smstarz:

Why are there no European languages on my bag then? 

It's hard to get a good picture inside with the flash since the bag is shiny, but here are a few. Does anyone recognize these languages?


----------



## eiksaa

Ladysmom said:


> The representative of Canine Caviar told me last night that all the bags are printed in multiple languages because the bags would be too expensive to produce in different languages for different countries. :smstarz:
> 
> Why are there no European languages on my bag then?
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture inside with the flash since the bag is shiny, but here are a few. Does anyone recognize these languages?



And yes, that one's Arabic. How many languages does it have on there? I see European languages too I think (Greek and Cyrillic). 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ladysmom

Apparently Canine Caviar does not manufacture their foods themselves. 

*Canine Caviar Dog Foods

Canine Caviar dry foods are manufactured at Hi-Tek Rations in Dublin, GA; can foods are made at Evangers in Illinois. 

*Petsumer Report Review of the Month | Truth about Pet Food

According to their website, Hi-Tek is heavily distributed in the Asian market and in Lebanon and Israel which would explain what looks likes Arabic. I did think some of it looked like Hebrew as it is backwards.

Hi-Tek Rations: International


----------



## SammieMom

Correct!! Are their plants worldwide? Here's old court papers from breach contract suit filed involving a Texas plant processing CC back in 2009. No telling where that cat food was made. 

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCOURTS-txnd-3_09-cv-00677/pdf/USCOURTS-txnd-3_09-cv-00677-0.pdf

Page 1) Canine Caviar does not own a manufacturing plant so it provides its pet food formula to co-packers to manufacture and package the pet food that it sells worldwide.

Edit: Even though they want you to think foods are grown and pkg in California on website they are really part of the extensive distribution process. This not uncommon in US to outsource recipes to a plant -- but are the plants overseas? I can't tell. My Vet told me there is much $ to be made in pet sales now and these companies are smart with websites and pretty bags.


----------



## Ladysmom

SammieMom said:


> Correct!! Are their plants worldwide? Here's old court papers from breach contract suit filed involving a Texas plant processing CC back in 2009. No telling where that cat food was made.
> 
> http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCOURTS-txnd-3_09-cv-00677/pdf/USCOURTS-txnd-3_09-cv-00677-0.pdf
> 
> Page 1) Canine Caviar does not own a manufacturing plant so it provides its pet food formula to co-packers to manufacture and package the pet food that it sells worldwide.
> 
> This not uncommon in US but are the plants overseas? I can't tell.


Good detective work! If you look directly above your post you will see I posted the information about where Canine Caviar is processed (Georgia).


----------



## SammieMom

Ladysmom said:


> Good detective work! If you look directly above your post you will see I posted the information about where Canine Caviar is processed (Georgia).


That link just popped up first when I googled CC recalls. I guess they only use the GA plants not overseas? So does this small CC family in Cali. growing the holistic foods ship them to the GA plant? Or does the plant has the recipe? How does this work? :blink:


----------



## SammieMom

Marjy-I buy Fromm. Says they process at their own plants in Wisconsin. But Bailey can't eat it can he? 

This is an article I found about Fromm's new plant to keep up with sales. This is main reason I buy Fromm. Our local pet boutique sells it and he told me one by one he has seen many good smaller companies get big and sell the brand and its processing. 

http://host.madison.com/business/fr...cle_1559abd8-bba6-11e0-a2bb-001cc4c03286.html

Does not sound like Fromm will sell out soon .


----------



## edelweiss

OK, now my curiosity is peeked. I looked on my bag again w. my new glasses & there are 4 European languages on the back besides the large amount of print in English. There is a US flag & it says "made in USA." Mine is officially labeled Canine Caviar Holistic Wilderness Grain Free ALS Dinner. 
Kitzi is on an exclusion diet (so I put Lisi on it too) and this is a single protein, single carb, no gluten, no potato recipe. The funny thing on the listing on line is that it stated a small percentage of liver. I went to the FB CC page & sent a msg. asking if the liver is Venison or lamb (as many contain lamb for the liver part). They asked me from where I had ordered it?? When I replied in CA. they wrote that it was venison. So apparently it varies from country to country.
I had seen a similar canned product in Austria---the can did not say CC but had another name. I even posted this here when I was searching. 
I will follow this post w. great interest!
edit: the telephone # for problems listed on the back is 800-392-7898.


----------



## shellbeme

I hope to hear that you get more answers soon, Marj. I'm just really hoping I don't have to scratch another brand off the list


----------



## SammieMom

edelweiss said:


> OK, now my curiosity is peeked. I looked on my bag again w. my new glasses & there are 4 European languages on the back besides the large amount of print in English. There is a US flag & it says "made in USA." Mine is officially labeled Canine Caviar Holistic Wilderness Grain Free ALS Dinner.
> Kitzi is on an exclusion diet (so I put Lisi on it too) and this is a single protein, single carb, no gluten, no potato recipe. The funny thing on the listing on line is that it stated a small percentage of liver. I went to the FB CC page & sent a msg. asking if the liver is Venison or lamb (as many contain lamb for the liver part). They asked me from where I had ordered it?? When I replied in CA. they wrote that it was venison. So apparently it varies from country to country.
> I had seen a similar canned product in Austria---the can did not say CC but had another name. I even posted this here when I was searching.
> I will follow this post w. great interest!
> edit: the telephone # for problems listed on the back is 800-392-7898.


That is odd. Honestly Sandi, wonder if these (reps) at corporate that are manning FB, calls/emails have the formulas in front of them, but beyond that they don't know all that goes on at a processing plants?


----------



## Ladysmom

SammieMom said:


> Marjy-I buy Fromm. Says they process at their own plants in Wisconsin. But Bailey can't eat it can he?
> 
> This is an article I found about Fromm's new plant to keep up with sales. This is main reason I buy Fromm. Our local pet boutique sells it and he told me one by one he has seen many good smaller companies get big and sell the brand and its processing.
> 
> Fromm Family Foods converts old feed mill into factory for gourmet pet food : Wsj
> 
> Does not sound like Fromm will sell out soon .


Fromm is a wonderful product with a clean history - no recalls ever. Unfortunately even Fromm grain free still has a high starch content, but from potatoes, not grains. Bailey had several bouts of colitis while eating Fromm grain free.

I wish he could eat Fromm!


----------



## SammieMom

Ladysmom said:


> Fromm is a wonderful product with a clean history - no recalls ever. Unfortunately even Fromm grain free still has a high starch content, but from potatoes, not grains. Bailey had several bouts of colitis while eating Fromm grain free.
> 
> I wish he could eat Fromm!


I didn't realize Bailey needed GF? Sammie does or he shakes his head ALOT and very dark red ears. I would use regular if not for this.


----------



## Ladysmom

shellbeme said:


> I hope to hear that you get more answers soon, Marj. I'm just really hoping I don't have to scratch another brand off the list


I feel the same way, Shelly. After almost a year of searching I found Canine Caviar through recommendations here on SM. Bailey did so well on the first two bags.

At this point I have lost confidence in the company, though. It has now been five days since I reported the mistake and no warning or recall has been issued. I have been communicating with the corporate representative from Canine Caviar since early last evening until 2:00 in the morning and again this morning. I have photographed every square inch of the bag and emailed the same pictures to them over and over again. Bottomline is that apparently the date stamp which would identify the particular batch my bag came from is on the tear off portion above the zip lock. Of course, that is discarded when the bag is opened. I've attached the pictures of the top of the bag that I sent CC several times that shows there is no date stamp on the top of the bag.

I have told CC repeatedly that I have given them all the information I have and that they now need to contact their manufacturer and Chewy.com to see if there are any records that could help narrow their search. If not, they may have to recall ALL 4.4 lb. bags of Wild Ocean, but they need to do something before another dog gets sick.


----------



## SammieMom

Seems like a convenient place for CC to put the only traceable thing on the bag!! Right where it will be removed and discarded. 

Pretty dumb or very smart of them indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh

Marj, Tessa hasn't had a bout of colitis since she has been on Addiction grain free dehydrated raw. You might want to look into that brand.


----------



## Ladysmom

I just realized that RileyDC had a problem with Canine Caviar also and was not happy with the way they handled it. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...anine-caviar-special-needs-3.html#post3124497


----------



## elly

Well darn I hate food shopping. I need a lower protein for Mercedes and Edgar. They both love the special needs. I need a personal dog food shopper. I do not trust the pet food stores after they pushed Evo for Mercedes.


----------



## edelweiss

I am going to use up what I just bought & then switch back to the Austrian stuff---it is much better. I am downgrading the protein w/potatoes & cooked carrots. Gee, I still have 11 1/2 cans of this stuff (which doesn't even mention the bag of dry kibble). 
The pups eat it w/gusto but I am not real happy w/it. That being said "Lisi would eat screws if I let her!":smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SammieMom

elly said:


> Well darn I hate food shopping. I need a lower protein for Mercedes and Edgar. They both love the special needs. I need a personal dog food shopper. I do not trust the pet food stores after they pushed Evo for Mercedes.


Yep-many don't even listen to you, they make a commission. One lady kept following us around pushing a super high protein food like Evo for mine after I tried to tell her no thanks several times. Now I go the other way when I see a rep. :behindsofa: I like rotating kibbles by Fromm. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom

edelweiss said:


> I am going to use up what I just bought & then switch back to the Austrian stuff---it is much better. I am downgrading the protein w/potatoes & cooked carrots. Gee, I still have 11 1/2 cans of this stuff (which doesn't even mention the bag of dry kibble).
> The pups eat it w/gusto but I am not real happy w/it. That being said "Lisi *would eat screws if I let her*!":smilie_tischkante:


So would Penny.:w00t:


----------



## maltese manica

Any word yet from them??? I am worried about this as well, as the food as been awesome for my three and I to do not want to go in search of another brand.........


----------



## Ladysmom

maltese manica said:


> Any word yet from them??? I am worried about this as well, as the food as been awesome for my three and I to do not want to go in search of another brand.........


I gave the VP of Canine Caviar all the information I had with pictures several days ago. I don't expect to hear back from them as there is nothing more they need from me. 

I have heard nothing about a voluntary recall which is upsetting. I have been contacted by another pet owner who also got cat food in her Canine Caviar about a month ago. Her dog got pancreatitis. She is in the Washington DC area and purchased the food from a brick and mortar pet boutique, not Chewy.com. Who knows how many bags of cat food labeled as dog food are out on the market now?

I have lost all trust in Canine Caviar. Had they done the right thing and recalled it, I probably would have continued to buy their food. So many human and pet food has been recalled in recent years I think we consumers are getting used to it. It's not that a company makes a mistake or has a problem, but how they handle it that defines them as a company. Canine Caviar has failed IMO.


----------



## Ladysmom

[FONT=&quot]I finally found the date stamp on my bag with a magnifying glass. It was very difficult to see as it is was printed over a motif. It was not on the back of the bag by the zip lock as CC said, but on the lower left portion of the front of the bag. 

I emailed the VP of CC with the information. He said that they would start an investigation of this batch today.

Here is the information so everyone can check their bag while we wait for the company to issue a warning or recall:

*BEST BY 03-05-15-H4 23451
MADE IN USA 25313 08:22:20*[/FONT]


----------



## RileyDC

Ladysmom said:


> Anyone ever tried Canine Caviar Wild Ocean? I switched Bailey to CC a few months ago and he has done really well. I like to rotate through the different varieties and just tried Wild Ocean for the first time.
> 
> When I opened the bag I was shocked at the size and shape of the kibble. Their other varieties are round and similar in size to Fromm. This kibble was tiny and shaped just like cat food. I actually checked the bag to make sure it was correct and it is clearly labeled dog food.
> 
> I made the mistake of feeding it to Bailey anyway. It triggered another bout of colitis. :smpullhair:
> 
> The first picture is of the Wild Ocean I have here. The next two pictures I found posted on Yorkie Talk in a thread discussing the size of Canine Caviar. They are obviously very different than what I have here.
> 
> I contacted Chewy.com and they have been very helpful. They are sending me a new bag for free and contacting the company. Of course, Bailey is still sick and we are in the middle of a big (for NC) snow storm and I can't get him to the vet.
> 
> If anyone has tried this formula I would love to know what their kibble looked like. I think my bag was mislabeled and is cat food, but I have nothing to compare it to since it is my first bag of Wild Ocean.


OMG!! Marj!! That is Definitely CAT FOOD!!!!
I have had "3" separate incients with Canine Caviar!! They are AWFUL and have AWFUL Customer Service!!

Riley ended up in the Emergency Vet on October 10th with very very serious Hives. This was After the Pro Feed in Georgetown had pulled their bags of CC off the shelves with 2 Other Pet Parents reporting Hives from their pups.

I posted on their FB Page under your post!!

AWFUL!! JUST AWFUL!!!!


It Took a few months for Riley to clear up...
The Vet had thought it could be the food.... but wasn't 100% sure.
I was beginning to think maybe it was something else... perhaps flea saliva...?!?!

I ran into another one of the Pet Parent's whose pups had the hive and after speaking with them determined it was the Canine Caviar after all.

Riley has been eating frozen and freeze dried Stella & Chew's and hasn't looked better!!!!


----------



## RileyDC

Ladysmom said:


> [FONT=&quot]I finally found the date stamp on my bag with a magnifying glass. It was very difficult to see as it is was printed over a motif. It was not on the back of the bag by the zip lock as CC said, but on the lower left portion of the front of the bag. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I emailed the VP of CC with the information. He said that they would start an investigation of this batch today.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Here is the information so everyone can check their bag while we wait for the company to issue a warning or recall:[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*BEST BY 03-05-15-H4 23451*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]MADE IN USA 25313 08:22:20[/FONT]*


 
I doubt any warning or recall will ever be issued.

Back in September, the manager of the pro feed, Liam, had said:

_*CC requested 8 cups of the customers' food for testing which I was not able to provide them. I gave them the lot codes, expiration dates, and all the info off of each of the bags but was never given a definitive response as to what the potential problem was.*_


_From that time to the time Riley went to the Emergency Vet, the Pro Feed changed management. I emailed them to ask if they had ever heard back from CC inasmuch as Riley ended up in the Emergency Vet that night._

_I got this response, from the new manager:_

*I did hear back from the owner of CC I talked to him myself. He said they tested the food that we sent back and they found nothing in the food in their opinion that should have cause the hives on rileys belly.*


*My response was this:*

Not sure what the owner of CC was talking about, because Liam had said they did not have enough CC to send back to them for testing, so all he gave them was the Lot Number, etc. off of the bags he had....?!!??!
I told Dawn Barraco of CC that Riley was getting sick shortly after opening that bag... and then he wouldn't eat it... as well as I could not get his stool to firm up until I bought a can of Pumpkin. And, then after 2 1/2 weeks, he broke out
into those major Red Hives... I honestly think it was that bag of food that caused all of that.

All she did was blame it on the Retailer and/or Distributor for not handling their food correctly.

Very Poor!!


Also, I believe it was Them who told me if Riley had an allergy to Lamb, he would be Fine with their "Wilderness" formula, which doesn't have Lamb, but instead has "Lamb Fat"... ?!?!


*Regardless, in these days of constant Recalls... I am Done with them!! [THANKS FOR LISTENING TO MY VENT...!! ]*
**********************************************************

I haven't fed CC since and never will again.



Here was one of my original postings about it:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/173322-canine-caviar-acana.html

I had tried a couple of different kibbles between then and now...
as well as a couple of different raw companies... Darwin's... K9 Natural... Nature's Variety Instinct.

He has been eating Stella & Chewy's full-time morning and night since Decmeber 14th and has never done better.
It was a rough road dealing with getting rid of the Hives issue... he was on steroids for a little while.... but I can say it is finally all better, now.


----------



## RileyDC

Ladysmom said:


> I just realized that RileyDC had a problem with Canine Caviar also and was not happy with the way they handled it.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...anine-caviar-special-needs-3.html#post3124497



YES!!

I was sooo Happy to have found CC... in OctoberISH of 2012 is when I think Ry started eating it. He Loooved It. Would shriek and do circles. he is a pretty picky pup so that made me Happy! I was a Huuuge advocate of theirs and got several people to start feeding it.

Now, after "3" incidents of my own... and seeing what others have gone through... I want "Nothing" to do with them.
I had posted on several forums about how I was completely Torn because Riley did well on the food, Skin Wise... but how I didn't want to feed it because of how Shady the Company is.

When I think back though, Riley would get sick 2 - 3 times a week on their food. To the point where I was putting blankets on the new couch I got just in case he got sick while I was away... I thought it was because he had an empty tummy or something.

I am sooooooooooo Glad to be away from feeding it and to have found something else even better!! 

I am also Very HAPPY to report that "_knock on wood_..." he has not gotten Sick once since I stopped feeding CC!!!!

I have actually decided to stop feeding kibble altogether and don't even have any in my house. It took a while for me to get out of that mindset but the more I read about kibble and the more recalls... the more I personally just don't trust it...


----------



## edelweiss

Also, I believe it was Them who told me if Riley had an allergy to Lamb, he would be Fine with their "Wilderness" formula, which doesn't have Lamb, but instead has "Lamb Fat"... ?!?!

 I recently asked on FB if Wilderness had lamb or venison fat---they asked where I bought it (I said CA) and they said it had venison fat!:blink::blink: I believe someone is being "economical with the truth!"


----------



## edelweiss

I just posted a negative review on CC's FB page---let's see how long it takes for them to remove it. Keep an eye out w/me.


----------



## Ladysmom

edelweiss said:


> I just posted a negative review on CC's FB page---let's see how long it takes for them to remove it. Keep an eye out w/me.


It's still there, but you might want to edit your post to say "somebody even got cat food *in their dog food bag*" instead of just "somebody even got cat food". Since the company also sells cat food I don't think people will understand your point.


----------



## edelweiss

will do Marj!


----------



## RileyDC

edelweiss said:


> Also, I believe it was Them who told me if Riley had an allergy to Lamb, he would be Fine with their "Wilderness" formula, which doesn't have Lamb, but instead has "Lamb Fat"... ?!?!
> 
> I recently asked on FB if Wilderness had lamb or venison fat---they asked where I bought it (I said CA) and they said it had venison fat!:blink::blink: I believe someone is being "economical with the truth!"


WOW!! That is Crazy!! 
I wonder why they ask where you bought it...?!


----------



## RileyDC

edelweiss said:


> I just posted a negative review on CC's FB page---let's see how long it takes for them to remove it. Keep an eye out w/me.


I see that!! :thumbsup: I doubt the will let that stay for long ...


----------



## RileyDC

Check out the review at the bottom of this page:

Canine Caviar Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

I have been Completely DONE with them since our visit to friendship hospital in October. 
It just Burns me up to see yet another issue and no consumers being alerted. 

SO GLAD BAILEY IS DOING OKAY!!!! 
Hoping any other Pups that may end up affected come out okay... Whether it be this issue or another issue...


----------



## Kathleen

Marj, I am so sorry this happened to little Bailey.
I hope he is doing better.
It is really awful that a company claiming to be dedicated to the health of our pets would not be acting quickly to be sure no pets are harmed by an error.
Just wanted to mention that the FDA does have a process for filing a complaint about pet food.

How to Report a Pet Food Complaint


----------



## Ladysmom

Kathleen said:


> Marj, I am so sorry this happened to little Bailey.
> I hope he is doing better.
> *It is really awful that a company claiming to be dedicated to the health of our pets would not be acting quickly to be sure no pets are harmed by an error.*
> Just wanted to mention that the FDA does have a process for filing a complaint about pet food.
> 
> How to Report a Pet Food Complaint


Well said, Kathleen! :thumbsup:

I have tried to cooperate with Canine Caviar by providing all the information I have and give them time to investigate their mistake. This is now week #2 so I intend to file a complaint with the FDA if they have not publicly acknowledged their error and recalled the affected lot by Friday. 

I do not want another dog to get sick or worse by eating cat food labeled as dog food. I am not convinced by the comments on their Facebook page that they understand how sick cat food can make dogs, especially our toy breeds.


----------



## Totallyema

RileyDC said:


> YES!!
> 
> I was sooo Happy to have found CC... in OctoberISH of 2012 is when I think Ry started eating it. He Loooved It. Would shriek and do circles. he is a pretty picky pup so that made me Happy! I was a Huuuge advocate of theirs and got several people to start feeding it.
> 
> Now, after "3" incidents of my own... and seeing what others have gone through... I want "Nothing" to do with them.
> I had posted on several forums about how I was completely Torn because Riley did well on the food, Skin Wise... but how I didn't want to feed it because of how Shady the Company is.
> 
> When I think back though, Riley would get sick 2 - 3 times a week on their food. To the point where I was putting blankets on the new couch I got just in case he got sick while I was away... I thought it was because he had an empty tummy or something.
> 
> I am sooooooooooo Glad to be away from feeding it and to have found something else even better!!
> 
> I am also Very HAPPY to report that "_knock on wood_..." he has not gotten Sick once since I stopped feeding CC!!!!
> 
> I have actually decided to stop feeding kibble altogether and don't even have any in my house. It took a while for me to get out of that mindset but the more I read about kibble and the more recalls... the more I personally just don't trust it...




This is so terrible! I just bought CC for Ema about three weeks ago after taking her off Evo! She's doing ok on it, but after reading all these incidents and what poor Bailey just went through I am done with them! I was against kibbles from the start, but I still gave in because everyone was telling me it's only right that I keep her on a kibble! If you don't mind me asking... What are you feeding?


----------



## Ladysmom

Totallyema said:


> This is so terrible! I just bought CC for Ema about three weeks ago after taking her off Evo! She's doing ok on it, but after reading all these incidents and what poor Bailey just went through I am done with them! I was against kibbles from the start, but I still gave in because everyone was telling me it's only right that I keep her on a kibble! If you don't mind me asking... What are you feeding?


I am still transitioning Bailey back to a regular diet since his colitis. I normally feed him a combination of Freshpet Vital (it is grain and potato free) and kibble. Because of his sensitive tummy he does best on a limited ingredient diet that is grain, potato and gluten free.

I will probably order Natures Variety Grain free limited ingredient kibble. I bought a bag and Bailey did well, but then I heard several people here recommend Canine Caviar so I decided to try it. My Lady did really well on Natures Variety Prairie for many years. NV is a US company and sources everything from the US except rabbit. I will steer clear of rabbit because I don't trust anything sourced from China.

Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety

Have you ever tried Fromm? They are an excellent family owned US company with a clean history (no recalls, etc). Unfortunately their grain free diets contain potato or I would feed Bailey Fromm.


----------



## Totallyema

Ladysmom said:


> I am still transitioning Bailey back to a regular diet since his colitis. I normally feed him a combination of Freshpet Vital (it is grain and potato free) and kibble. Because of his sensitive tummy he does best on a limited ingredient diet that is grain, potato and gluten free.
> 
> I will probably order Natures Variety Grain free limited ingredient kibble. I bought a bag and Bailey did well, but then I heard several people here recommend Canine Caviar so I decided to try it. My Lady did really well on Natures Variety Prairie for many years. NV is a US company and sources everything from the US except rabbit. I will steer clear of rabbit because I don't trust anything sourced from China.
> 
> Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety
> 
> Have you ever tried Fromm? They are an excellent family owned US company with a clean history (no recalls, etc). Unfortunately their grain free diets contain potato or I would feed Bailey Fromm.


I have never heard of Fromm, but I will definitely look into it because CC needs to go! I was originally feeding Ema solid golds Just a wee bit and when I decided to try something new a lot of people recommended Evo. Little did I know Evo was way too high in protein and I abandoned that bag and started the CC which I will be abandoning as well. I was told by a pet shop employee to try Orijen and that it was the number one dog food they sell followed by Acana, but I was skeptical about the amount of protein it contained! Have you heard of either or know of anyone who feeds either of those? Thanks for your Input I'll definitely give Fromm a try!!


----------



## Ladysmom

Totallyema said:


> I have never heard of Fromm, but I will definitely look into it because CC needs to go! I was originally feeding Ema solid golds Just a wee bit and when I decided to try something new a lot of people recommended Evo. Little did I know Evo was way too high in protein and I abandoned that bag and started the CC which I will be abandoning as well. I was told by a pet shop employee to try Orijen and that it was the number one dog food they sell followed by Acana, but I was skeptical about the amount of protein it contained! Have you heard of either or know of anyone who feeds either of those? Thanks for your Input I'll definitely give Fromm a try!!



Bailey's breeder (Josymir) feeds Fromm. Bailey ate it for almost two years, until he started to have episodes of colitis. Last August my vet recommended a limited ingredient diet. Fromm doesn't make one. 

Quite a few SMer's swear by Fromm. I would definitely recommend trying it.

Gourmet Pet Products - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## maggieh

Totallyema said:


> I have never heard of Fromm, but I will definitely look into it because CC needs to go! I was originally feeding Ema solid golds Just a wee bit and when I decided to try something new a lot of people recommended Evo. Little did I know Evo was way too high in protein and I abandoned that bag and started the CC which I will be abandoning as well. I was told by a pet shop employee to try Orijen and that it was the number one dog food they sell followed by Acana, but I was skeptical about the amount of protein it contained! Have you heard of either or know of anyone who feeds either of those? Thanks for your Input I'll definitely give Fromm a try!!


Fromm is excellent - family owned and manufactured in small lots in their own plant, so they can control the quality. 

Here's a link to the very first "sticky" in this topic, talking about foods we use: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/152906-food-we-use-new-thread.html


----------



## RileyDC

Totallyema said:


> This is so terrible! I just bought CC for Ema about three weeks ago after taking her off Evo! She's doing ok on it, but after reading all these incidents and what poor Bailey just went through I am done with them! I was against kibbles from the start, but I still gave in because everyone was telling me it's only right that I keep her on a kibble! If you don't mind me asking... What are you feeding?


It really is Terrible...

Just from My own experience, I would never feed it again and would never recommend it to others like I used to. I have actually shared my experiences with the friends I have who were feeding it and they have also switched from it.

When I switched Riley off of the CC... I switched him to Orijen Six-Fish... I really like Champion Pet Foods and had great customer service from them. I liked the fact that Orijen took the potato out of their formulas. Acana is Great also and has less protein but still has the potato. I don't worry about the higher protein level because it is coming from a good source... you don't want high protein if it is coming from a plant source... but both Orijen and Acana's protein comes from animal source, which is fine. 

Riley does best on a limited ingredient diet because of his many allergies, so I had then switched him to Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Duck Kibble... Nature's Variety also has the limited ingredient duck in cans so I was mixing a little bit of canned with a little bit of kibble. At the same time I was experimenting with various brands of frozen Raw... so I was feeding Nature's Variety frozen raw as well.

I also tried nature's variety raw and Darwin's raw... but in the end, I have decided to feed *Stella & Chewy's* frozen and freeze dried Raw. Riley has been eating it morning and night since December 14th and he has been doing Awesome on it. I am very very happy. I feed the Frozen but when we Travel I feed the Freeze-Dried... or when I forget to put the frozen in the fridge to thaw. I buy several different proteins and switch it up every few days. Riley is about 8 - 9 pounds and gets 2 oz every meal... which is about 1 1/2 of the medallions. If I feed the medallions I'll put 3 in the fridge at night and that will last him for the next day. If I buy a big bag of the 8 oz patties, one will last him 2-days.

I LOVE FROMM, as a Company and tried to feed the Pork and Applesauce and the Chicken A La Veg a couple of years ago... but Riley did not do well on them. I think just because there are so many ingredients... His Vet thinks he was not doing so well with the grains in it either. I did not try their Grain Free formulas but I know a lot of pet parents who do feed FROMM.

If I were to ever feed Kibble again, I would feed either Nature's Variety limited ingredient... or Orijen.

Of Course, Not every dog does well on every kibble... each dog is different and this is All Just My Opinion and what I feel comfortable with after doing the research I have done.


----------



## maltese manica

This is so upsetting, as the canine caviar has been really amazing for my three little ones!


----------



## RileyDC

Did anything ever come of this...??


----------



## edelweiss

Bump. . . Marj, can you let us know what happened here?


----------



## Ladysmom

edelweiss said:


> Bump. . . Marj, can you let us know what happened here?


Canine Caviar still insists that this was an isolated incident due to human error. They claim an empty bag blew off the assembly line and was mistakenly filled with cat food instead of dog food. 
*RE: Inquiry‏ *


Gary Ward 


3/05/14 
   



To: Marjorie 

[FONT=&quot]Hello and Good Morning Marjorie – the investigation is completed and I wanted to share the results.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Store Level – they did not have any inventory of this squ and date.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Distribution Level – did not have any with you date code. But we did open up multiple bags with 2 other date codes and all was status quo. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Inquiries – we did not have any other inquiries or complaints world wide of cat food in a dog food bag. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mill Level – the date code on the bag shows that yes it was Wild Ocean Cat food. So then went back to the batch reports as the system is fully automated and that showed Wild Ocean Cat. After going through all personal, reviewing records, video, we were finally able to pin point the error. What had happened is one bag was found and if you go to our website and look at a Wild Ocean Dog and a Wild Ocean Cat on the front are similar (this is changing as our grain free dog and classic dog will be a full front picture bleed and the cat will remain ½ picture on the front package so it is easier for everyone from manufacture, distribution, retail, to end consumer as we already started this in Oct of 2013 and should be on the market July of 2014) but one single bag was found and mill employee looked at the front and did not read but looked and placed the one empty bag on the pile of bags that were running or in production thinking it blew off the pile and not knowing it was a dog bag and cat bags were running so 100% completely accidental as the employee thought he was doing a good job picking up a bag and placing it back where he thought it belonged. Just so you understand the system is an man / forklift puts the empty bags in a certain spot, then the automated arm pics up one bag at a time, machine fills the bag, machine seals the bag, robotic arm pics up the bag and machine palletizes and wraps the pallet. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]So end result is human error that we completely apologize for and have no problem replacing that 4.4 lb bag, but the error was a single empty bag was placed accidently in the wrong pile. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Moving forward correcting this problem that a SOP was written that any empty bag found just goes to the recycle bin and not to be filled. Then with our packaging change in a couple of months will also make it even easier to decipher between the different lines.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Marjorie, again our deepest apologies for this accidental single incident . Again if you would like a replacement bag we will just need to know which flavor same or different and address to mail it to as we use UPS ground.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I do want to thank you for your patience to let us do our due diligence and complete a full investigation. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Have a good day and thank you.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Sincerely,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gary Ward[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Canine Caviar Pet Foods, Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4131 Tigris Way[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Riverside, CA 92503[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Office 714-223-1800 ext 103[/FONT]


----------



## edelweiss

That is absolutely NUTS!

edit: I am flabbergasted that they did not offer to pay your vet bills!


----------



## Chardy

Ladysmom said:


> Canine Caviar still insists that this was an isolated incident due to human error. They claim an empty bag blew off the assembly line and was mistakenly filled with cat food instead of dog food.
> *RE: Inquiry‏ *
> 
> 
> Gary Ward
> 
> 
> 3/05/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To: Marjorie
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Hello and Good Morning Marjorie – the investigation is completed and I wanted to share the results.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Store Level – they did not have any inventory of this squ and date.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Distribution Level – did not have any with you date code. But we did open up multiple bags with 2 other date codes and all was status quo. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Inquiries – we did not have any other inquiries or complaints world wide of cat food in a dog food bag. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Mill Level – the date code on the bag shows that yes it was Wild Ocean Cat food. So then went back to the batch reports as the system is fully automated and that showed Wild Ocean Cat. After going through all personal, reviewing records, video, we were finally able to pin point the error. What had happened is one bag was found and if you go to our website and look at a Wild Ocean Dog and a Wild Ocean Cat on the front are similar (this is changing as our grain free dog and classic dog will be a full front picture bleed and the cat will remain ½ picture on the front package so it is easier for everyone from manufacture, distribution, retail, to end consumer as we already started this in Oct of 2013 and should be on the market July of 2014) but one single bag was found and mill employee looked at the front and did not read but looked and placed the one empty bag on the pile of bags that were running or in production thinking it blew off the pile and not knowing it was a dog bag and cat bags were running so 100% completely accidental as the employee thought he was doing a good job picking up a bag and placing it back where he thought it belonged. Just so you understand the system is an man / forklift puts the empty bags in a certain spot, then the automated arm pics up one bag at a time, machine fills the bag, machine seals the bag, robotic arm pics up the bag and machine palletizes and wraps the pallet. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]So end result is human error that we completely apologize for and have no problem replacing that 4.4 lb bag, but the error was a single empty bag was placed accidently in the wrong pile. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Moving forward correcting this problem that a SOP was written that any empty bag found just goes to the recycle bin and not to be filled. Then with our packaging change in a couple of months will also make it even easier to decipher between the different lines.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Marjorie, again our deepest apologies for this accidental single incident . Again if you would like a replacement bag we will just need to know which flavor same or different and address to mail it to as we use UPS ground.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I do want to thank you for your patience to let us do our due diligence and complete a full investigation. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Have a good day and thank you.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Sincerely,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Gary Ward[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Canine Caviar Pet Foods, Inc.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]4131 Tigris Way[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Riverside, CA 92503[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Office 714-223-1800 ext 103[/FONT]


Marj, If this is the truth.... I sure hope you play the POWER BALL...


----------



## Ladysmom

LOL! My reaction exactly! The whole story was so ridiculous it was hard not to laugh!


----------



## RileyDC

You have Got to be kidding me!!
I am shocked they did not offer to pay for you vet bill(s)...!!

Thank God you knew it was Cat Food... and that it did not fall into the hands of a new Dog owner or a new consumer who decided to feed Canine Caviar not knowing what the shape of the Dog food should look like.... :blink:

I Am So Glad to have Canine Caviar Out of my house!! Riley has been doing Sooooo Much Better not eating it. :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom

RileyDC said:


> You have Got to be kidding me!!
> I am shocked they did not offer to pay for you vet bill(s)...!!
> 
> Thank God you knew it was Cat Food... and that it did not fall into the hands of a new Dog owner or a new consumer who decided to feed Canine Caviar not knowing what the shape of the Dog food should look like.... :blink:
> 
> I Am So Glad to have Canine Caviar Out of my house!! Riley has been doing Sooooo Much Better not eating it. :chili: :aktion033:


I've had cats all my life so I immediately suspected that it was cat food, but still didn't trust my instincts and fed it to Bailey a couple times anyway.

A woman on another forum bought a bag from a brick and mortar store in the DC area about the same time I got mine. She said she thought the kibble looked "odd" also, but fed it anyway. Her Cavalier ended up with pancreatitis. She said when she saw the picture I posted that hers looked exactly like it, but since she didn't own cats never suspected it could be cat food. She had already thrown the bag out when I posted about my experience.

Yeah, all they offered me was a replacement bag of food which I declined!


----------



## RileyDC

Ladysmom said:


> I've had cats all my life so I immediately suspected that it was cat food, but still didn't trust my instincts and fed it to Bailey a couple times anyway.
> 
> A woman on another forum bought a bag from a brick and mortar store in the DC area about the same time I got mine. She said she thought the kibble looked "odd" also, but fed it anyway. Her Cavalier ended up with pancreatitis. She said when she saw the picture I posted that hers looked exactly like it, but since she didn't own cats never suspected it could be cat food. She had already thrown the bag out when I posted about my experience.
> 
> Yeah, all they offered me was a replacement bag of food which I declined!


 
That is just AWFUL!!

I know of 2 people recently... friends of mine... who have taken bags back because they just did not smell right... One store got a batch of bags and they were All already expired... 

After the way they responded after Riley's Emergency Room Visit... or what Little they responded... I was Done!

I have been feeding Stella & Chewy's for a few months now... Couldn't be Happier!! I do the frozen and if I forget to lay the frozen out I have the freeze-dried as back-up. He Looves Both and has been doing really well on both.


----------



## mdbflorida

I had been using Canine Caviar for about 9 months and rotating the proteins like they said to do. Zach who has always had stomach issues and was on a presription dog food up until the switch was doing great on it, Chicken, Wild ocean, but last month we got the pearl millet and lamb. Boo was fine but Zach OMG. 2 visits to the vet and back on prescription dog food he went. We are trying to figure out what to do since they want to eat the same food and it is hard to keep them out of each others food. But we are pretty sure, we are giving up on the Canine Caviar.


----------



## edelweiss

I am finishing out the canned CC that I picked up state side---venison. The dogs ate it fine, but their faces were a mess. I did not like the texture or the smell (smelled like dog food :HistericalSmiley. Did I mention that my dogs would eat screws?
The food I get here seems so much better. The venison smells so good & has nice little chunks--not soft & pasty. 
When I get back to the US I won't bother w/CC again. I thought the kibble (holistic, grain free) was fine, but Lisi didn't tolerate it as well because of her probable MVD. It makes her breath smell strange after a while. Once she is was off it the smell went away. I think it was the protein in a non grain food.


----------

